# Route Distance Estimator



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Hey, does anyone know of a website that can calculate the distance of a route?

I'd like to take a long ride from Longmont-Boulder-up Lefthand Canyon to Ward-Peak to peak to Estes-down hwy34 to Loveland-back to Longmont. 

Sadly, I don't have the foggiest idea how many miles that is exactly. 

anyone?
EM


----------



## Noël1 (Mar 2, 2006)

*google map*



Enviro Mental said:


> Hey, does anyone know of a website that can calculate the distance of a route?
> 
> I'd like to take a long ride from Longmont-Boulder-up Lefthand Canyon to Ward-Peak to peak to Estes-down hwy34 to Loveland-back to Longmont.
> 
> ...


I use this site a lot and what's nice it has elevation reading too.

http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

*How bout this*

I've seen a few folks use this site:

http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/

Since you will be going up and down the canyons, the question is how Google calculates distance on moderately high slopes. That may introduce some error.


Edit: This is contained within gmaps FAQ: "The google maps API does not expose data about elevation, which means that elevation changes are not taken into account in calculating the distances."


----------



## reddenm (Apr 3, 2006)

I tried it on one of my short mountain rides. Pretty accurate on the distance but 50% optimistic error on altititude gain.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Try toporoute.com Not only will it calculate the distance, it will give you an elevation profile also. Not sure if it's better or worse than the other one mentioned, but it's cool. It will also let you save the ride and then send the link to others.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

*Error introduced in distance by altitude change*

On a flat road there is no error, but when climbing error would be introduced by the elevation change. (Pythagorean Theorem).

Edit: 

D'oh - I went through some quick calculations (e.g. Lyons to Estes park - 20 miles and 3000 ft elevation gain) and the error is less than 0.05 percent. 

Nevermind


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Here are some links to 3 segments making up the route.
Click on distance and elevation for each.

Longmont to Ward
http://toporoute.com/cgi-bin/getSavedRoute.cgi?routeKey=IVGOLKVLYOUFHFW

Ward to Estes
http://toporoute.com/cgi-bin/getSavedRoute.cgi?routeKey=VFTTLTBRECRLUCC

Estes to Longmont by 34
http://toporoute.com/cgi-bin/getSavedRoute.cgi?routeKey=TQRFBMUHKAVGASC


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*Y'all are awesome!*

I put together a route that I think will be a lot of fun. Here's the details:

Home to Ward
http://toporoute.com/cgi-bin/getSavedRoute.cgi?routeKey=YHGEVNCBVYIWNXU
33 miles (+/-)
Ward to Estes
http://toporoute.com/cgi-bin/getSavedRoute.cgi?routeKey=OWTEHGSKQTMYYCU
30 miles (+/-)
Estes to Carter Lake
http://toporoute.com/cgi-bin/getSavedRoute.cgi?routeKey=UNGGETKVTLKBBTS
36 miles (+/-)
Carter Lake to Home
http://toporoute.com/cgi-bin/getSavedRoute.cgi?routeKey=HPTMURHOOFFUJVK
28 miles (+/-)
127 miles total (+/-)


If anyone wants to join me for part or all of the ride, that would be cool. I'm planning on riding this on the 23rd, or the 30th, leaving around 6am.

EM


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

It looks like a fun ride. but right now it would kill me. I haven't been putting in enough miles to keep a good pace. I have done lefthand a few times this summer and did Nederland to Estes one day with a 20 mph headwind. That was a fun day.

I ride down Hwy 52 all the time. I leave from Broomfield and end up going north on county road 7 to 52. 52 west to 287, Hoover or Boulder and then back home for a nice loop.

Have fun on your ride. Let us know how it goes. You will get bonus points if you have pictures.

KJ


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

BTW, at 6am this morning it was freaking dark for my commute.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

KJohnson said:


> BTW, at 6am this morning it was freaking dark for my commute.


And a wee bit chilly to boot.
I've been wearing my leg warmers, windbreaker, hat and full-fingered gloves in the morning for over a week now.

EM

PS, Pics will be shared, you can count on that. Probably more on the Peak to Peak since any excuse to rest will be accepted.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

That little climb up to Allenspark is always a joy. A rest after that little incline is always welcome. A few years ago my wife and I had a crow flying right next to us up that climb. He was just out of arms reach to our left as we climbed. He just sat there, about 3 feet above us, for most of the climb watching us, probably laughing at us. Once we got near the top he flew away. I guess he knew the fun was over.

When I did Nederland to Estes this last summer I came around a corner and 3 deer were hanging out on the side of the road. They just watched as I climbed on past them. Very cool.

It was a bit chilly this morning, but I was good and hot by the time I got to work. Humid too. My glasses fogged at the stoplights.


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

Enviro Mental said:


> And a wee bit chilly to boot.
> I've been wearing my leg warmers, windbreaker, hat and full-fingered gloves in the morning for over a week now.
> 
> EM


Today was nice, just a long sleeve jersey. Enjoy that ride, but go before the snow flies on Sunday.

Sledge


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

If you want a modification that will chop off a bunch of miles, as other suggested, just go to Allenspark and then either back the way your came or even easier, back through Lyons. It makes the mileage more like 65-70 or so.

Coming down Hwy 34 will add a lot of miles... I'm trying to picture the best route across the plains back to Boulder. Hmmm. Though if you wanted to add one more climb you could make it even cooler by riding Carter Lake on the way back.


----------



## Meatball (Sep 3, 2005)

http://www.mapmyrun.com/


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

jtolleson said:


> If you want a modification that will chop off a bunch of miles, as other suggested, just go to Allenspark and then either back the way your came or even easier, back through Lyons. It makes the mileage more like 65-70 or so.
> 
> Coming down Hwy 34 will add a lot of miles... I'm trying to picture the best route across the plains back to Boulder. Hmmm. Though if you wanted to add one more climb you could make it even cooler by riding Carter Lake on the way back.



I've thought about taking the shorter route, but the intent of this ride is a summer ending century. I made it a goal to do a 100+ mile ride with some tough climbing, and beautiful views, and I've wanted to ride the Peak to Peak for a while, so here it is. I appreciate your advice, and if it weren't for the criteria I just mentioned (I know I didn't say anything about it earlier, so there's no way you could have known), I would definitely look at going back down HWY7 into Lyons, I'd love to go flying down that road.  There are a lot of ways to go back to Boulder from Lyons, and the roads are getting better all the time, but I don't plan on finishing in Boulder. Check my route again, and if you're interested in going, let me know. Carter Lake is definitely on the agenda.

EM


----------

